# Food ect



## MadMouseHouse (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if mouse people would be interested in this idea and hopefully future plan. I was thinking today about making homemade mouse food and selling it to other owners.

My mice are on homemade and they are all healthy. Their diet is varied and I love making their food myself.

I would sell it per 5 litres unless someone asked for more. I would sell within the UK, delivery too.

The food mixture is porridge oats, bird seed, barley, rice and this time I put crushed weetabix too. My mice do also get bread, mealworms, cat dog biscuits also.

Does this seem like something that could be successful?.


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

Not particularly, novice owners usually buy pet store mouse food and semi knowledgeable owners will usually do research and figure out how to make their own or buy specialist lab blocks. I mean by all means try it but it's not something I'd personally venture into


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I sell food on to others in the area as I buy in bulk and therefore the cost/Kg of my food is low compared to those who are otherwise looking at buying and adapting small amounts of commercial foods. However I do it to make local contacts and to help those who I have homed to, rather than for profit. This is minimal extra hassle for me as the amounts involved are small compared to what I buy anyway.

I would suggest selling it by weight rather than volume. Simpler for all involved since ingredients will be bought by weight in the first place.


----------

